# Keo Polar Power: q-factor, pedaling index



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

Two questions (for now...):
If I read the documentation correctly, the q-factor for the Look Keo power pedals is 55mm, which is 2mm wider than the standard Keo pedals. Is that correct? Can it be decreased to 53mm?

The "old" Polar power meter provides a "pedaling index" which is some "guesstimate" how smooth/"round" your pedaling is. For the Look/Polar power pdeals I found this:
``The pedals also give information to calculate Cycling Efficiency Index value, which shows how efficiently cyclists convert their effort into power, propelling the bike forward. The value is calculated by dividing power output with total energy expenditure, which is determined by heart rate and personal data.''
which seems to be something completely different.
Is there (will there be) a way to have something like the "torque efficiency" or "pedal smoothness" that the Rotor power meter provides?


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

GT, 

The final q-factor for the pedal itself is difficult to nail down. This is because you have to align the axle in a certain way when the cranks are TDC. Because the threads on the cranks are going to vary from one set to another, how much you actually thread the axle in is going to vary slightly. Other than that, there is no way to currently reduce the q-factor. 

As for receiving alternate data, I believe there will be once the system moves to the bluetooth format. This is currently under development. The available Keo Power systems will be able to retro fit to the new bluetooth system when it becomes available.


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

Is the 55mm the minimum q-factor? According to the instructions the crank width maximum is 16mm and it seems Campagnolo cranks are 15mm, which means a 1mm spacer is required.
Does that give a q-factor of 56mm?
I would have to check whether I could move the cleats on the shoes to compensate for that.

About bluetooth and additional data: wouldn't that require a new head unit?
That is, if I buy this now with the Polar CS600x, I would have to buy another head unit later on if I want more data?

I'm trying to figure out whether I should take advantage of the current REI 20% off coupon or wait for a new release of the power pedals.
Thanks!


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

I am a long term keo power owner - and even though I have had a generally good experience with my pedals, I have some reservations.

If the cs600x is not an acceptable choice for a computer, then I would recommend you either wait or look for another power meter. The Bluetooth update has been promised for quite a while but this has only been announced on forums and blogs. I have seen no real commitment posted officially from either Look or Polar so whether this will happen at all is still to be seen. I guess it will, but the horizon is misty at best.

That said, if you can live with the cs600x, the pedals have served me very well.


----------

